# Don't have time to build? Ebay to the rescue



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Take a look at this gem. and it's affordable!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLYING-SUB-...024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0f847f58

Steve


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

And it's only $700.00 - the guy is practically giving it away!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

No offense if this is a member's build, but for $700 ...


The hull should be painted.
The interior should be airbrushed, not brush painted with thick brush marks.
The stripes should be continuous and properly shaped, and properly colored.
The front grill area should be properly painted.
The ladder / inner interior ring should be attached at the correct angle.
There should be some photographs from the rear and the side.

On the plus side, hopefully the builder will make enough to get a camera with anti-shake technology and the ability to focus.

EDIT: Wait a second. I just read the full description. This guy wants people to wait 1 to 2 months for a build of this "quality"? That's a weekend build at the most.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, man, you want EVERYthing to be just so!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Yeah, definitely not worth $700 IMHO. Seems to be a lot of people selling on eBay models that are not well built, painted or lit, but are very expensive.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the hull has gaps on the side and the lights can be seen through the yellow hull who built it ?


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I built it Bert, and it's one of my BETTER builds! 

OMG! Just KIDDING! I could build better than that sleeping.
That is an abomination of plastic. The bad thing is, it will probably get a bid, or an offer on it. Ebayers are sooo silly sometimes. Watch. Someone overseas, like in France will buy it. LOL

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

steve123 said:


> Take a look at this gem. and it's affordable!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLYING-SUB-...024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0f847f58
> 
> Steve


If that is worth $700. then my Jupiter 2 with launch cradle and towers is worth at least $2100.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

kenlee said:


> If that is worth $700. then my Jupiter 2 with launch cradle and towers is worth at least $2100.


I'd buy your J2 dio for $5,000---if I had the dough! That's A-#1 work, my friend!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

kenlee said:


> If that is worth $700. then my Jupiter 2 with launch cradle and towers is worth at least $2100.


You're selling yourself short.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Scorpitat said:


> I built it Bert, and it's one of my BETTER builds!
> 
> OMG! Just KIDDING! I could build better than that sleeping.
> That is an abomination of plastic. The bad thing is, it will probably get a bid, or an offer on it. Ebayers are sooo silly sometimes. Watch. Someone overseas, like in France will buy it. LOL
> ...


I didn't mean any disrespect on your build as it is better than i think i can do i was commenting on the side hull haves having a gap and the lights showing through the hull top. other than that , it is a very nice flying sub and i can tell a lot of time went into it to make it look as good as it does.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I will be diplomatic and say its worth what ever he can get for it.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Bert you should see the Seaview kit I built, with detailed screen doors and unsealed deck baffles. Glorious, I tell ya! : thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I think the one negative feedback said it all.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

He's asking $300 for the pre finished Pegasus WotW war machine...


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

OMG! He found the Flying Sub I built back in 1968!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Scorpitat said:


> Bert you should see the Seaview kit I built, with detailed screen doors and unsealed deck baffles. Glorious, I tell ya! : thumbsup:


I would enjoy seeing it


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup, that was a scary looking build, and look at the other gems they have to offer...

Steve


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the first 2 guys posting here were just being sarcastic as to not laugh at that crappy build.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's scary, but he was truthfull in the pics,...man.what a nasty looking build. OK it's come to Steveus time,..who built that and how much money do they owe to child support?/Gambling debts, meth dealer....


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

This seller would make more money if he just included the unbuilt model with the light kit and instructions on how to put it together. The fact that he's charging 700 dollars for what's in the pictures shows that he's not playing with a full bag of marbles...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Either not playing with a full bag of marbles, or already has learned the sad truth of what Scorpi already pointed out; that there are some affluent ebay buyers who WILL buy anything. :drunk:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Gemini1999 said:


> ...The fact that he's charging 700 dollars for what's in the pictures shows that he's not playing with a full bag of marbles...


Unfortunately I think that Seaview's right.

Hmmm. I wonder what the response would be if I sent him a link to this thread? :devil:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> Unfortunately I think that Seaview's right.
> 
> Hmmm. I wonder what the response would be if I sent him a link to this thread? :devil:


Be a Devil, I find it amazing how many pro built kits there are out there on Evilbay, very few are worth displaying let alone selling, My days of selling are long gone, as I get older I may learn more, but cant quite get it right.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Will this do?


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> Unfortunately I think that Seaview's right.
> 
> Hmmm. I wonder what the response would be if I sent him a link to this thread? :devil:


I double-dog dare ya!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

falcondesigns said:


> Will this do?


Now *that's* what I'm talking about!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Send It I wanna see!!
It might make for an interesting conversation, I'll let you know if he contacts me.

Steve


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Before I'd pay $700.00 for any built and painted model..I'd try my hand at building it myself...but thats me I guess...doesn't look quite finished in my opinion...

Z
*


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I frequently see items posted on ebay (Amazon too) at such a ridiculous price that they will never ever sell!

Just take some of the model related magazines. People are asking $20 or more and a shipping price of an insane $10-$12 for just one older issue. I'm sorry, these things are not like comics. If you just wait a few days another seller will have that issue and 8 or 9 others for the same $20 and all shipped for $5.00!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I kind of like the idea of a pro division at Wonderfest to give good builders the chance to build reputations by winning awards, and possibly raise the bar for buildups on ebay in general. 

It would be like martial arts, I suppose: win some competitions before you open your own studio.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

SteveR said:


> I kind of like the idea of a pro division at Wonderfest to give good builders the chance to build reputations by winning awards, and possibly raise the bar for buildups on ebay in general.
> 
> It would be like martial arts, I suppose: win some competitions before you open your own studio.


 Do you have a studio? Has anyone ever paid you for a build?

Steve


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok -- I wrote this guy on ebay, and suggested he stop in here for some tips.... trying not to be insulting. Here's his reply:

*"Hello I don't need to get tips I do all right and I don't sell so many Flying Subs but Time machines and NAUTILUS! I have been selling all my models to the Hell Boy director del Toro. Thanks but no thanks sorry." *

I thought you guys might find that reply.... interesting....

--Henry


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

SteveR said:


> I kind of like the idea of a pro division at Wonderfest to give good builders the chance to build reputations by winning awards, and possibly raise the bar for buildups on ebay in general.
> 
> It would be like martial arts, I suppose: win some competitions before you open your own studio.


Hardly. Being in the martial arts since 1979, I will tell you that even though you may win, that does NOT mean you can teach......


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Jafo said:


> Hardly. Being in the martial arts since 1979, I will tell you that even though you may win, that does NOT mean you can teach......


Good point! 

Also, as I think about this, why would anyone want "Wonderfest" to be in charge of something like this? I've never even BEEN to wonderfest, and don't have a lot of plans to go as it's kind of far away for me. You'd almost be better off having IPMS do it, as they could be more regional in awarding people certificates. 

--Henry


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Well, at least there's no ego involved. 



g_xii said:


> Ok -- I wrote this guy on ebay, and suggested he stop in here for some tips.... trying not to be insulting. Here's his reply:
> 
> *"Hello I don't need to get tips I do all right and I don't sell so many Flying Subs but Time machines and NAUTILUS! I have been selling all my models to the Hell Boy director del Toro. Thanks but no thanks sorry." *
> 
> ...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

gojira61 said:


> Well, at least there's no ego involved.


No skill or talent either...


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, as a teacher and model-builder (of sorts), I find this thread interesting. I'm just wondering, simply as a hobbyist, why anyone would want a model that he/she did not build. Nothing against those who build for a living or do work on commission, mind you, it's just that, for me, the build is the thing. I find that when I'm working on a kit, I'm almost obsessed with it, then when it's done and on the shelf, I sort of lose interest. I could happily give some of my stuff away just to make more room (except for the vintage Auroras, of course, and I paid too much to give them away). Okay, now I'm rambling....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

PF Flyer said:


> Well, as a teacher and model-builder (of sorts), I find this thread interesting. I'm just wondering, simply as a hobbyist, why anyone would want a model that he/she did not build. Nothing against those who build for a living or do work on commission, mind you, it's just that, for me, the build is the thing. I find that when I'm working on a kit, I'm almost obsessed with it, then when it's done and on the shelf, I sort of lose interest. I could happily give some of my stuff away just to make more room (except for the vintage Auroras, of course, and I paid too much to give them away). Okay, now I'm rambling....


You answer your own question... the people that buy this stuff usually are NOT hobbyists or modelers but just someone who wants a big pre-finished whatever. The same bunch that buys die casts. I found a long time ago with my hobby shop that the people that buy plastic kits rarely buy die casts, and vice versa. Some people are happy just opening a box and taking out a pre built display item versus a modeler who enjoys building and finishing the kit himself.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

I guess another question would be, why would anyone buy a _badly built_ and _badly painted_ model kit unless it was ultra cheap?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sometimes people equate cost with quality.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Or perhaps they equate cost with status?


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Or just don't have the time maybe. I can see the point of die cast or figurine collecting. Accumulation is the goal. Like baseball cards or marbles. Just seems that the purpose of a model is to build the darn thing. And I probably shouldn't leave the glue tube uncovered by the computer this late at night. I have it on good authority that the orange tubes especially can cause one to believe that his own circular logic actually makes sense.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*I ask this question of my clients. Most of them are collectors who do not have the skills or equipment to build what they want. The ones who are builders do not have the time. 

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kenlee said:


> If that is worth $700. then my Jupiter 2 with launch cradle and towers is worth at least $2100.



Kenlee,
Your Jupiter 2 and launch cradle are worth twice that, no kidding!
Its still a masterpiece!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> You answer your own question... the people that buy this stuff usually are NOT hobbyists or modelers but just someone who wants a big pre-finished whatever. The same bunch that buys die casts. I found a long time ago with my hobby shop that the people that buy plastic kits rarely buy die casts, and vice versa. Some people are happy just opening a box and taking out a pre built display item versus a modeler who enjoys building and finishing the kit himself.


I love building a great model, but I also love die cast cars. I can't seem to build a decent car to save my life. But I can build a USS Enterprise just fine.
So I buy both. Kits and die casts.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

geminibuildups said:


> *I ask this question of my clients. Most of them are collectors who do not have the skills or equipment to build what they want. The ones who are builders do not have the time.
> 
> Geminibuildups
> 
> ...



I see nothing wrong with having someone build something for you. If you don't have time or patience, but have some cash why not? I haven't been fortunate enough to commission a build and completing a kit is hard for me so I can see how someone who can would pay someone for a skillfull looking replica!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Sometimes people equate cost with quality.



Here in Seoul I have a friend who had a dress shop. She'd buy dresses down in a central market. She'd buy her stock at 2 AM when all the discounts were plentiful. These were not high end clothes, but she'd mark them up considerably and the higher the prices the faster they'd sell! It was amazing!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Since I own things that other's have built, my car, my house (before I sold it), my clothing, most of my food I eat, so on and so on, who am I to fault someone who may not have the time or skills to build a kit for themselves. We are very Passionate of our hobby, so the thought of buying a kit already built is quite alien to us unless it's for restoration. But for those that offer the service, they should be at the top of their game, not a hack looking to make a quick buck....... What I found so distasteful was his reply to Henry's invite.
The builder's I admire the most are the one's that are truly humbled be the adulation we give them, for me that shows a "Class Act".......:thumbsup: A person who is as arrogant as he and not even a good builder, is someone I would never complement or consider a true Hobbies. 
I will now get down from my soapbox and put some glue to plastic and not give this person anymore of my time, besides, at my age, getting up on a soapbox tends to make my nose bleed and I can't afford any blood loss.......:wave:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Since I own things that other's have built, my car, my house (before I sold it), my clothing, most of my food I eat, so on and so on, who am I to fault someone who may not have the time or skills to build a kit for themselves. We are very Passionate of our hobby, so the thought of buying a kit already built is quite alien to us unless it's for restoration. But for those that offer the service, they should be at the top of their game, not a hack looking to make a quick buck....... What I found so distasteful was his reply to Henry's invite.
> The builder's I admire the most are the one's that are truly humbled be the adulation we give them, for me that shows a "Class Act".......:thumbsup: A person who is as arrogant as he and not even a good builder, is someone I would never complement or consider a true Hobbies.
> I will now get down from my soapbox and put some glue to plastic and not give this person anymore of my time, besides, at my age, getting up on a soapbox tends to make my nose bleed and I can't afford any blood loss.......:wave:


I agree with you 100%. Especially about nose bleeds at our ages! :thumbsup:I should have specified using people that are true craftsmen if you want something built well and you have no time for yourself.
That guy's reply to Henry was amazing. But did you notice the model didn't sell? And I hope it doesn't.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I agree, he is "too good for us" we were wasting HIS time i guess. being a very busy modeler for YEARS building then one day, all of a sudden BAM, not being able to. Having all of the knowledge ,knowhow skill & experience then sit here not being able to use it is sometimes very hard to accept. I have purchased pre-built NASA related spacecraft which look very nice, expensive it seems but probably less than it is for all the supplies to build plastic. It was the build that excited me, helping me to LEARN how a spacecraft works by building it piece by piece. I have a closet full of unbuilt models that I will have to pay to have built so I can at least look at them on my display cabinet shelves. the trick is finding the RIGHT builder to do it the way I like it. ok i said what I needed to, hey Teslabe & Liskorea317, here, help me down from this soapbox, easy now, ok, e a s y, ahh ok, good thanks.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

bert model maker said:


> ok i said what I needed to, hey Teslabe & Liskorea317, here, help me down from this soapbox, easy now, ok, e a s y, ahh ok, good thanks.


You're very welcome my friend.......:wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

B-9 said:


> I guess another question would be, why would anyone buy a _badly built_ and _badly painted_ model kit unless it was ultra cheap?


Most likely they do not know good from bad since they don't build models.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> I love building a great model, but I also love die cast cars. I can't seem to build a decent car to save my life. But I can build a USS Enterprise just fine.
> So I buy both. Kits and die casts.


I buy a die cast now and then but it is usually something there isnt a kit of. I struggle with cars but still try to build them. There are some really good die casts and pre finished stuff nowdays too, but sadly a lot of crappy cheap items.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I see stuff out there for sale that looks like it was painted with a lawnmower. some people think & advertise that their skills are the best and good for them, that they are thinking positive, but have someone else look at them first, before asking $ 2,000.00 for a model that has glue smudged fingerprints on the clear parts and big fingerprints in the 1/2 inch THICK house paint that has drips & runs because it was brushed on with a 10 inch wide house paint brush. I have seen these out there, they take a model that has 200 parts uses only the parts that you can see then cements the parts on upside down, or crooked, and after it is finished, there are still 100 parts left so they advertise the kit as being "professionally built" and for $10.00 more, they will include 100 spare model parts.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*My lawnmower is in the shop. I use a snow blower now.

:roll:


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

geminibuildups said:


> *My lawnmower is in the shop. I use a snow blower now.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> ...


Your work is outstanding NOW that is something you would call an investment. looking at your builds, it is amazing how the moebius jupiter 2 comes alive. Where did you find the Robot ? he looks to be the perfect size for the Moebius Jupiter 2.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

liskorea317 said:


> Kenlee,
> Your Jupiter 2 and launch cradle are worth twice that, no kidding!
> Its still a masterpiece!


I would to love do build-ups and sell them, but I am too thin-skinned to do so, I don't take criticism very well, I once set aside an Enterprise kit because said that I had painted it the wrong color. I finished it 3 years later after doing tons of research on the actual color with documentation to show that the color was correct. Not only that, I build for relaxation and at my own pace. Doing it for money would take all of the fun out of it and turn it into work. I will sometimes start a project set it aside if I get burned out on it and move on to something else, my Gemini 12 is a perfect example, It has been sitting untouched for over 5 months and I just recently got inspired to finish it. You can't do that if you are being paid for a build-up.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

bert model maker said:


> Your work is outstanding NOW that is something you would call an investment. looking at your builds, it is amazing how the moebius jupiter 2 comes alive. Where did you find the Robot ? he looks to be the perfect size for the Moebius Jupiter 2.


*Thanks very much. I have been doing a lot of those for the past year.

The Robot is the Johnny Lightning version but I modify them. It is the perfect size for the model. I have a photo on my site of one of them standing in the elevator. I can't get rid of those little rollers on the bottom so you have to be careful that it doesn't crash into anything.


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The robot looks great inside the elevator.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

liskorea317 said:


> Here in Seoul I have a friend who had a dress shop. She'd buy dresses down in a central market. She'd buy her stock at 2 AM when all the discounts were plentiful. These were not high end clothes, but she'd mark them up considerably and the higher the prices the faster they'd sell! It was amazing!


ah Itaewon at 2am...i remember it well


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

kenlee said:


> ... I build for relaxation and at my own pace. Doing it for money would take all of the fun out of it and turn it into work.


I agree. I was thinking about making fake neon units for the B9 robots like I made for mine and selling them. After a few days of deciding what materials to use and how much to charge I realized that all the fun was gone now that this would be a job, and likely unprofitable for the few people who would want them.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

The-Nightsky said:


> ah Itaewon at 2am...i remember it well


Yep, good ol' Itaewon at 2 AM is awesome, when you're single...us married guys have to be home by midnite!
Glad to know you Nightsky!:thumbsup: Were you in the military here?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kenlee said:


> I would to love do build-ups and sell them, but I am too thin-skinned to do so, I don't take criticism very well, I once set aside an Enterprise kit because said that I had painted it the wrong color. I finished it 3 years later after doing tons of research on the actual color with documentation to show that the color was correct. Not only that, I build for relaxation and at my own pace. Doing it for money would take all of the fun out of it and turn it into work. I will sometimes start a project set it aside if I get burned out on it and move on to something else, my Gemini 12 is a perfect example, It has been sitting untouched for over 5 months and I just recently got inspired to finish it. You can't do that if you are being paid for a build-up.


I don't blame you for not selling, because you never know what kind of customers you get and how demanding they are. And what if something happened in shipment? You'd never hear the end of it. But I stand by what I said-that J2 Launch Cradle w/towers is a masterpiece!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

liskorea317 said:


> Yep, good ol' Itaewon at 2 AM is awesome, when you're single...us married guys have to be home by midnite!
> Glad to know you Nightsky!:thumbsup: Were you in the military here?


yes,was stationed a bit north in uijambo.would love to go back to itaewon and shop...


----------

